
Ask HN: DevOps portfolio to impress - throwawaybb
If you were looking to hire a DevOps professional, what would you be most impressed by?<p>A video showing an example for a complete CI&#x2F;CD deployment? Articles? Cloud certifications? The interview alone?
======
mathieum
Here's a good article about hiring a DevOps: [https://medium.com/aws-activate-
startup-blog/hiring-a-cloud-...](https://medium.com/aws-activate-startup-
blog/hiring-a-cloud-engineer-questions-to-ask-and-what-you-should-
hear-12a960d97163)

